# Deleted



## ryannon (Jul 4, 2007)

*Where's that Ultimate Delete Option?*

For various reasons too complicated to go into here, I'd like to totally delete this post, but I can no longer find the magic box and button that enables stuff to vanish forever in cyberspace!

On the other hand, maybe it never actually existed, and I just dreamt it.

By the way, I've posted a smashingly beautiful three-part essay (not mine) on animal intelligence in the News and Advocacy sub-forum, but each time I attempted to post a part of it, I received strange automated messages informing me that the content needs to be 'reviewed' (by the local pigeons?) before it can appear on the forum.

Maybe it has something to do with me _not being_ 'famous' _soon enough_"?  

Probably more like my being _infamous_ (for some people) _already_  

Anyway, that's sort of why I posted here, i.e. 'what's up with this, folks?  but since I did not receive the same 'your message has been put on hold, but please don't hold your breath waiting for it to appear' message, I guess there's no longer any reason for this thread to exist. 

Nothing to do now except wait until - if ever - the three-part post I originally posted appears.

Get it?

I'm not sure I do, but I'm still looking for that Big Delete Button in the Sky so that I can totally Nuke this idiotic post.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

That thread has to be checked by the moderators before posts go up for viewing


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Ryannon,

All new threads on the News forum are reviewed by a moderator before they appear on this forum, so there is nothing personal in the delay.

I think that comments go unmoderated there, but in the Hall of Love forum all posts are reviewed before they appear.

I tried to delete my own post and thread in the Small Talk forum a few weeks ago, but wasn't given that option...I don't know why. The delete option usually appears in the advanced editing window.

Nobody is famous yet, but I suspect a few members are testing the system to see how long it takes to become famous, so don't worry about that!  

On the subject of infamy : I have confirmed names, addresses, employer details and photos to pass on to pigeon people, but not the bowhunting video. Can anyone who has it send it to me, please, to [email protected]

Cynthia


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

cyro51 said:


> On the subject of infamy : I have confirmed names, addresses, employer details and photos to pass on to pigeon people, but not the bowhunting video. Can anyone who has it send it to me, please, to [email protected]
> 
> Cynthia


Video has been sent Cynthia
Dez


----------



## ryannon (Jul 4, 2007)

Once again, let me stress that the three-part text that I attempted to post in the News and Avocacy subforum (and that I am confident will appear once it is read by those whose task it is to review posts destined for the aforementioned subforum) struck me as being so important, incisively written and well-documented - as well as an echo to what so many members have expressed concerning their experiences with their own pigeon companions, that I couldn't resist posting it in it's near-entirety. Somehow, just posting a link (which I did include) didn't seem to do it justice.

In short, it is the most important piece of writing I've ever seen concerning just how close -and on so many levels - all animals are to us.

It was written by a respected scientist and researcher, and basically it blows to pieces the iron-clad (and oh how unsatisfying concept that _'we are we and they are they' _ and never the twain shall meet.

Despite its scientific approach, it is also an inspirational text that should encourage and validate all those who've given so much to humanize the relationship between themselves and the creatures they've elected to aid and protect.

It is possible that some members have already come across it: I myself did over three years ago, and was so impressed that I printed it out and saved the references.

I hope that it will bring strength and reassurance to our members, and perhaps even modify the opinions of those who take a more traditional position concerning the possibilities of the intelligence, consciousness and emotions of the beings inhabiting the 'animal' kingdom.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Dezirrae,

It hasn't arrived. 

I wonder if it is too big for my Yahoo account?

Could you try sending it to [email protected]?

Otherwise, perhaps it could be copied onto a disc and posted to Al?

I was thinking about the arguments put forward to drop this case and remembered all the effort that Wendy Valentine and her supporters at the Hillside Sanctuary in the UK went to in order to get evidence of Turkeys being used as baseballs and to get a prosecution . This persuaded me that we would be betraying all pigeons if we dropped things because of a pretty apology or because others might consider the victims "just pigeons" regardless of the fact that they feel fear and pain as much as a bird from a protected species does.

Cynthia


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

cyro51 said:


> It hasn't arrived.
> 
> I wonder if it is too big for my Yahoo account?


Might be - I tried sending it to my own Yahoo account and it wouldn't go through. I sent you a link to an unshared Picasa album - should be able to download it from there (I hope  ).


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Your pigeon is my command (or summat like that), Ryannon.

Just seen it ... should now magically appear from out of a black hole.

Will read it all shortly, having has my attention grabbed by page 1!

John


----------

